

Ask HN: Help to make a good video to tell the startup story? - iworkforthem

Anyone know anyone else who can make a good video to tell the startup story? Much like the Hipmunk video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6teBPUgz4Y8&#38;feature=player_embedded
======
steventruong
Grumo Media did that video as a gift to Hipmunk. They do videos for startups.
You can check out their site here: <http://grumomedia.com/>

~~~
kn0thing
And I highly recommend him (and have to plenty of startups). Check out the
interview I did with him after we got the video - I was so impressed.
[http://blog.hipmunk.com/what-is-hipmunk-one-fan-answers-
that...](http://blog.hipmunk.com/what-is-hipmunk-one-fan-answers-that-
question)

~~~
grumo
Thanks the grumo love @kn0thing! @iworkforthem Yes, I do fun demo videos for
startups. Come and say hi at Grumo Media anytime ;) If you are more of a DIY
guy, I also teach how to create demo videos like the ones on Grumo at
<http://grumoschool.com>

------
tworats
Epipheo does good stuff, but they are a bit pricey:
<http://www.epipheostudios.com/>

------
massarog
You can also check out <http://explainabl.es>

------
abbasmehdi
Grocket has a good one too.

